# old hay for goats??



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Will goats eat old grassy hay or is it bad for them?

I got about 19 bales off grass hay that we cut about 5 years ago. It's in kind of rough shape as the twine is breaking when one lifts the bales and the bottom side has hints of mold in places. 

I've heard it would be fine for cows, but what about goats? If they care to eat it, should I let them?

It is the leftover hay under a few years of baling as we were using this hay on the bottom and since have gather enough pallets. There was always a tarp between the hay and the ground, so it's not real bad.

Just want to get rid of it and reclaims the barn space. We don't keep cows and I don't think horse owners want any type of mold.....

thoughts? thanks in advance


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

If it's moldy, definitely don't feed it to them. Even if it isn't, they probably wouldn't eat it anyway, especially if it's dried and stemy because they're pretty picky as you probably know and really only like green leafy stuff. You could use it for bedding though.


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!! If it's MOLDY !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Mold could harm them badly -- I wouldn't risk it. They need fresh, clean hay. No animal should eat mold, even cows (though they are bigger and can handle it better than goats).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do not feed, it can be very harmful to them. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Absolutely not... any mold spores if ingested can cause enough gut upset to cause mold toxicity or polio.

If you need the space I suggest burning it or composting it with enough lime to counteract the mold.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

my pet hate is people selling hay as "good for cows, sheep or goats" but not "horse hay" and what that means is its mouldy. 

NO animal should be fed mouldy hay, EVER. 

would you eat mouldy bread?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others...I wouldn't feed it. If it's dry enough you could burn it or try and give it away...someone might have a use for it. Hay like what you're describing shouldn't be used for feeding any animals. :thumb:


----------

